# Missed calls from (073) 72 & (020) 16



## MANTO (6 Jul 2011)

Hi All,

I have 2 missed calls from the above numbers. Anybody know where they are from, nothing from a google search?

Cheers


----------



## Jazz01 (6 Jul 2011)

Hi Manto.. received missed calls on home land-line phone from similar numbers... nothing back from a google of the number either - I rang Eircom & they were as useful as ... well as Eircom usually are.. useless... mostly get these calls in the mid afternoon, never around when they actually ring. Just a word of advice, don't be tempted to ring the number back to find out... might be a high premium number & you'll be charged for it... just out of interest, is your phone number ex-directory?


----------



## DMcL1971 (6 Jul 2011)

I think someone is deliberatley concealing their number form you.
The prefix 020 is reserved in Ireland for film and entertainment purposes (fake numbers in TV shows).
073 is an unassigned prefix.

Quite often foreign call centres or companies using VOIP for making their calls send invalid CLI's on their calls as they do not want you to be able to ring them back.


----------



## MANTO (6 Jul 2011)

Thanks Folks, 

It was the 020 that nearly caught me out. Whether its a Auto Dial Up or Number concealment they can get stuffed 

I am ex directory also...


----------



## p15574 (6 Jul 2011)

I'd say it's most likely the 'computer virus' scammers - they usually have a nonsense phone no. on their caller id:
independent.ie/lifestyle/beware-cold-callers-with-computer-virus-scam-2503436.html
scamwatch.gov.au/content/index.phtml/itemId/792165


----------



## onlineprint (6 Jul 2011)

I had that scam last week, i told them to get stuffed - they rang on 2 different days, I wasnt very nice to them he he, I told them I had no computer, their accent is a giveaway


----------

